
Sprint took FCC cash for “serving” 885,000 people it wasn’t actually serving - howard941
https://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2019/09/sprint-took-fcc-cash-for-serving-885000-people-it-wasnt-actually-serving/
======
niij
Why should taxpayer funds pay for _anyones_ phone bill regardless if they're
using it or not? How is that a program?

